# Looking for Fashion Photographer in LA



## robotfood15 (Sep 18, 2007)

My company will be launching a new women's apparel e-commerce site this fall.  We need a talented fashion photographer in the LA area to take all lifestyle and product shots.  If you are interested please contact me at this email: sungk@agacistore.com.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Sep 20, 2007)

try *cnbphotography.com *

They specialize in fashion / lifestyle editorial and are good honest people. 

ask for Branin. tell him dave sent you. 


ill shoot you an email.


----------



## TheBrainchildGroup (Sep 30, 2007)

Email sent 

-AS


----------

